# Reciprocating air compressor



## Mechatron93 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hey guys. I have an Atlas Copco reciprocating piston compressor (LE 10) which has oil leakage at the air discharge. Any possible suggestions that can help me resolve this problem?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mechatron93,

Are you talking about the fill tube to the tank or the vent breather? Is there tons of oil when you drain the tank? do you have to constantly have to add oil to the cylinders? 

Stephen



Mechatron93 said:


> Hey guys. I have an Atlas Copco reciprocating piston compressor (LE 10) which has oil leakage at the air discharge. Any possible suggestions that can help me resolve this problem?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mechatron93,

Is this the model pump you are talking about?












stevon said:


> Mechatron93,
> 
> Are you talking about the fill tube to the tank or the vent breather? Is there tons of oil when you drain the tank? do you have to constantly have to add oil to the cylinders?
> 
> Stephen


----------

